# Phrag. Seymour Tower



## abax (Dec 6, 2015)

Just received the above plant from monkeybusiness on
ebay in bud. Very nice plant and packed very well. Will
it be happy sitting in a saucer of rainwater?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2015)

Should be. If you're not certain just give it plenty of water.


----------



## abax (Dec 7, 2015)

Will do. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a seymour tower in s/h and it is doing great! It sure likes the water!


----------



## abax (Dec 8, 2015)

Good to hear Ruth. I love your pussycat avatar. Does that
gorgeous critter have a name?


----------



## Ruth (Dec 8, 2015)

That ***** cat is named Oreo. She is a real sweetheart.


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2015)

She is certainly beautiful. Himalayan? Ragdoll? Hard to
tell from the small pic. When you have time, I'd love to
see a photo or two of her. I'm an admirer of cats big and
small.


----------

